# ECM Mechanika V Slim



## zoglet (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm torn between 'Ooooh', 'Gimme gimme', 'Yikes', 'How much???' and 'You don't f...g need it'.

Linky

Anyone have first hand experience?

To avoid straying too far off topic, I've seen lots of videos on YouTube for ECM, yes I know ECM are generally pimped profitec and I know there's a lot of discussion on Profitec and the Mechanika IV before it, but I'd be keen to hear from anyone regarding this particular machine, who has actually used, bought, or compared against something else.

The smaller footprint is relevant to me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Don't think u can buy in the uk yet.

From what I read is as it says - a mechanika with knobs not joysticks. From the spec sheet slightly bigger boiler perhaps.

If space at a premium is a no brainier I reckon - my mechanika profi is a fantastic machine


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Don't think u can buy in the uk yet.
> 
> From what I read is as it says - a mechanika with knobs not joysticks. From the spec sheet slightly bigger boiler perhaps.
> 
> If space at a premium is a no brainier I reckon - my mechanika profi is a fantastic machine


Pity it didn't have the joysticks. Would set it that bit apart from the appartamento for me. Is the boiler insulated?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I should have said earlier it's vibration pump and from what I can tell can't be plumbed.

So not really an alternative to the profi.

Not sure about insulation can't see anything on ecm site


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Just sussed out one of these from a dealer in Ireland. Due in March. Special intro price of 1450e incl vat. They've said that they'll change the knobs to levers for me too. Boiler is insulated. A better shout than the Appartamento??? Would be 200e more at the special rate


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Apparently ECM are running out of stock too. Yet to read an in-depth review on it though


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

barrymckenna said:


> Just sussed out one of these from a dealer in Ireland. Due in March. Special intro price of 1450e incl vat. They've said that they'll change the knobs to levers for me too. Boiler is insulated. A better shout than the Appartamento??? Would be 200e more at the special rate


I would say significant step on from appartamento. Boiler bigger, reservoir bigger, stainless steel boiler, ecm build quality etc.


----------



## zoglet (Jun 1, 2010)

1450 is a mad price. Get me one too! They're 1750 in Germany where they make em!


----------



## zoglet (Jun 1, 2010)

lack of plumbing not an issue. it's not how I would use it anyway. I must say I liked the joysticks but apparently the knobs give better control. six of on, half a dozen of the other. build quality is wonderful but price is pretty high. then again space is a significant factor, hence the consideration. was initially looking at their basic model but as ai have a pimped out gaggia classic, i wanted a step up, so the benefits of a heat index xchanger for milk foaming, although not often used, is there, and the temperature stability of the big boiler and e61 head is the main driver. thanks for your thoughts everyone. Reckon it's soon on the cards ;-)


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

zoglet said:


> lack of plumbing not an issue. it's not how I would use it anyway. I must say I liked the joysticks but apparently the knobs give better control. six of on, half a dozen of the other. build quality is wonderful but price is pretty high. then again space is a significant factor, hence the consideration. was initially looking at their basic model but as ai have a pimped out gaggia classic, i wanted a step up, so the benefits of a heat index xchanger for milk foaming, although not often used, is there, and the temperature stability of the big boiler and e61 head is the main driver. thanks for your thoughts everyone. Reckon it's soon on the cards ;-)


Did you pull the trigger on the Slim?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Its available in the UK from Bellabrista


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Hoping to get a chance to go to a place in Dublin tomorrow that stock ECM to have a look at the range. Still undecided as to whether I should go heavy and future proof my setup with a Synchronkia or take the saving and go with the Mechanika Slim. The Slim will probably do everything I need but I can't help but have the glad eye for the Synchronkia.

I'm yet to see an ECM in the flesh anyway so hoping that tomorrows trip will help me decide.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I also considered the Synchronika but decided I didn't need the dual boiler so went with HX. The Synchronika was also a bit large for my kitchen - it is a few cm taller than the Technika IV.

The ECM range is built to a high standard - you won't be disappointed. Rotary pump is definitely worth it in my opinion - aargh the sound of a vibe pump!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Both machines are beautiful - I think owning any ECM is great

I don't necessarily see the synchronika as an upgrade from a HX profi anyway - just different. HX have some unique features - on the fly temp control for example.

The slim is vibe pump


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

StuartS said:


> I also considered the Synchronika but decided I didn't need the dual boiler so went with HX


this is it in a nutshell for me - ya it's nice to have a dual boiler but do I need it from a practical sense. I make 1 coffee a day mon-fri and then maybe 6-10 over the weekends. plus when you consider the running cost is double I'm starting to wonder if it's overkill.

Seeing them in the flesh will help me decide for sure but as you say Kenny, a Synchronika isn't necessarily an upgrade on the other models - a HX would probably suit me just fine.


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Ok so I'm just back from my trip to Parklane in Dublin. They are distributors for ECM in Ireland. Terence there was very helpful and showed me the range. The new Mechanika Slim looks a really good machine. Granted it's a bit more expensive than the Appartamento but it's seems to be way ahead in terms of building quality and overall finish. It also has an insulated boiler, nicer cup tray, is 6cm narrower and seems to heat up quicker. It also has an additional pressure gauge although I do prefer the style of the gauges on the rockets but thats just a personal preference.

I also saw a Synchronika which is a beautiful beast of a thing but I think having seen the two, the Slim seems to offer plenty to cover my needs. While in theory the Synchronika is a better spec'd machine, it's going to take up more space and cost a fair bit more and I can't really see what it will do for me that the Slim won't for the price.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello Folks.

We could afford to treat ourselves and did quite a bit of eliminating before committing to the ECM Synchronika, beautiful machine, joy sticks are the way to go and most dealers will give the option.

I don't fully subscribe to the 'Much larger' tag, My Dear Lady made this very assumption, but where we purchased ours from the other machine was quite close by and I was allowed to juggle them about side by side and end on, the feet on the Synchronika make it higher which is easily addressed if you do not plan for a plumbed drip tray and honestly side by side, end and full on, there is not a megga difference.

Jon.


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Hello Folks.
> 
> We could afford to treat ourselves and did quite a bit of eliminating before committing to the ECM Synchronika, beautiful machine, joy sticks are the way to go and most dealers will give the option.
> 
> ...


The slim is 25cm wide. The synchronika is 33.5cm. That's a fair bit


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Taller and deeper also I think


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

It was so tight on width that the hot water arm easily comes into contact with the brew lever


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Could the vibe pump in it be replaced with a rotary one? In theory?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

barrymckenna said:


> The slim is 25cm wide. The synchronika is 33.5cm. That's a fair bit


The slim perhaps ........

But not megga ?.

Jon.


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh ya the original Mechanika would be similar in size alright


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Compared too what Barry ? ...... is a few CM's critical for you, it's usually the height of a machine that weighs heavily in peoples choice being necessary to slide under eye level cupboards.

When we were able to actually put the machines side by side and end for end, there was not a deal to cope with, height yes, but it has fairly stout feet on the (Synchronika) that can be lowered or replaced to get down to a minimum.

It's amazing just what you can do with a limited space, we earmarked three possible sites in our kitchen, prior to getting it, but once we actually had it on site we very soon decided to opt for this ...............

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43238-OK-Folks-at-long-last-ready-to-show-my-coffee-corner

We may have more space or less than others, but it's surprising once it's on site just what you can come up with. I'm not demonstrating doing it in our style but units can be had for not a lot of money if you shop around.

Jon.


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Compared too what Barry ? ...... is a few CM's critical for you, it's usually the height of a machine that weighs heavily in peoples choice being necessary to slide under eye level cupboards.
> 
> When we were able to actually put the machines side by side and end for end, there was not a deal to cope with, height yes, but it has fairly stout feet on the (Synchronika) that can be lowered or replaced to get down to a minimum.
> 
> ...


Ya totally agree. Height isn't really the issue for us. Just very limited in worktop space. Although we're renting and hoping to move so it mightnt be an issue for too long.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

barrymckenna said:


> Ya totally agree. Height isn't really the issue for us. Just very limited in worktop space. Although we're renting and hoping to move so it mightnt be an issue for too long.


This is purely as an example...............

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/images/products/molger-trolley-birch__0166428_pe321006_s4.jpg

But this style of item gives you options and to suit your current circumstances it's not fixed, any type of flat pack self assembly kit I feel always requires a little extra to maintain rigidity, like screw and glue in addition to the makers instructions.

End of.

Jon.


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Ya I agree, that would be great but we're so tight on actual space in this house now that IKEA would learn a trick or two off us!


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Ok so I've been offered a new Synchronika €1,970 which is €700 more than the Slim so I may be eating my words. Have a bit of time yet to think about it yet as it's more than I had planned to spend on a machine but it might be just worth it this time.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

barrymckenna said:


> Ok so I've been offered a new Synchronika €1,970 which is €700 more than the Slim so I may be eating my words. Have a bit of time yet to think about it yet as it's more than I had planned to spend on a machine but it might be just worth it this time.


That's a good price on the Synchronika, not to be sneezed at... (Grey market ??) though....

Jon.


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

xpresso said:


> That's a good price on the Synchronika, not to be sneezed at... (Grey market ??) though....
> 
> Jon.


No it's legit. Price excludes VAT


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

barrymckenna said:


> No it's legit. Price excludes VAT


Is that euros Barry as you don't have a location... Jon.


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Ya it is. Sorry I thought the symbol was enough.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

xpresso said:


> Is that euros Barry as you don't have a location... Jon.


Quite a large area the EUROzone







.... I'll be there shortly.... well in one of the zones .... Jon.


----------



## zoglet (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes I did, and absolutely love everything about it. Cofee is now next level. Everything I did previously was to compensate for limitations of my previous well machine. Great though it was and served me well many years. The main difference I have noticed is consistency seems to come easily now. An off shot is very very rare. I must say you pay a premium but for me, table top space is a big issue and there's few of that spec in that size. The build quality is great too. Can't be happier.


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

So, Barry,did you buy from TwoFiftySquare in the end?

I'm in Stillorgan and fancy a Slim machine, assuming that they offer a full service/ maintenance facility?


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Alan Kilroy said:


> So, Barry,did you buy from TwoFiftySquare in the end?
> 
> I'm in Stillorgan and fancy a Slim machine, assuming that they offer a full service/ maintenance facility?


Went with a Synchronika in the end. The slim looked great though and I've seen people upgrade the valves to lever which I think I would do too. Not sure about the service/maintenance facility but TwoFiftySquare were a pleasure to deal with. I doubt they'd see you stuck to be honest


----------

